# Eureka



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

The season premier was tonight. Loved it. Can't wait for next episode.

Anyone else watch it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

One of my buddies called me and warned me that it was coming on, but I got caught up in what I was doing and missed it!  Fortunately, they will rerun it....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's downstairs on my TiVo now. . . .will watch sometime today. . . . .love the show. . . . .


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

DVRed it. Will watch it today. Love this show also.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Love that show, I've been watching it since the beginning.  (Also watched "Haven" that premiered after it, and really liked it too....)

Betsy


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Loved it! Can't wait for next week.



Spoiler



And they finally brought Kevin back. It annoyed me last season that he was never even mentioned.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Warehouse 13 is another one that just premiered for the season recently. . .Thursday I think. . . . only thing is the TiVo missed the last couple of minutes because some wrestling thing was on before it and ran long. . . . . .but, it's on Hulu.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I was babysitting last night so I missed it, but fortunately my boyfriend recorded it for me! I'll definitely have to watch it later today.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

THank you for reminding me that Eureka was back! 


Spoiler



Dr. Grant is a cutie!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Spoiler



I wondered if Dr. Grant would become a regular. . . I had an idea what would happen as soon as Jack said he didn't have the right coat. . . .they've got the whole summer to fix things though -- Jack needs to be with Alison and Jo needs to be with Zane. . . . .but I won't mind if Henry has Grace to help him get over Kim. . . . .did they say what Fargo found different. . . . . .



Good first episode back. . . .will keep me watching!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just finished watching it!


Spoiler



Jack and Alison DEFINITELY need to be together...same with Jo and Zane. I felt horrible for Jo when she realized what had happened! I don't think Fargo did find anything different, or maybe just not yet? Hmmm....I felt happy for Alison though, with her son suddenly not being autistic. Makes me wonder how that could be something the past changed, but oh well!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I love Eureka - it's the first SciFi channel show I ever really watched.  Haven't watched the season premiere yet, though.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I was suprised by the Warehouse 13 premier as I've been busy and totally slipped my mind, but I caught it ONDemand by Comcast (totally use ONDemand for my TV watching as it's so sporadic).  I caught Eureka last night too but if you watched the sneak preview of the next Eureeka you'd already know what change Fargo has, and it made me laugh.

The season opener was one of the rare season openers that I really liked!  I knew the new guest star was coming in for some odd amount of episodes and I love his character.  I knew they were going into somewhere around 1950s but wasn't expecting it to be like what it was.  This episode really set the tone and the writers for the show are awesome!  Can't wait for next Friday!  I might just catch the episode again via ONDemand.

Didn't get to see more than 5 - 10 minutes of Haven (though it looked good, even though Stephen King's book based about didn't do too well)...I had work early the next day, and I needed my hour or so bedtime reading.  Hoping that Haven will be on ONDemand too, or I'll try to catch the re-airing...sometime.

Tris


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

glad its back...


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

You know you can follow a few of the actors and the writers of the show on Twitter and/or blog.  It's pretty fun to read how they work on the show.

Tris


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I don't remember when I started watching this show, but I'm glad I did. Loved the season opener.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

LOVE Eureka!  I've watched since the beginning.  I thought it was a great episode, I'm excited to see the fallout of what happened all season.  I might be the only one that isn't sure about Jack & Allison.  Joe & Zane, for sure - but I LOVE Jack & am not sure I love Allison.  I didn't like Tess though at ALL, I was excited for the split second I thought she was gone.  Darn it!  

I also watch Warehouse 13.....I'm not sure about that season opener.  I thought the acting was pretty terrible.  
I have Haven on the DVR, haven't watched it yet.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I got the 1st season of Eureka about a year ago on DVD until that moment I had never heard of it. What can I say, it was cheap, I have Amazon Prime, I was out of things to watch, two day shipping...and now I'm hooked. I've been watching as many of the past shows as I can but still have not seen them all. I thought the 1st show this season was one of the best. I'm looking forward to the next one.


Spoiler



And Dr Grant is cute


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Eureka has been okay so far, but am I the only one that thinks Warehouse 13 SUCKS?!  We watched the latest one last night, I found myself groaning and rolling my eyes half the time.  BAD acting!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I just caught the first 2 episodes of Eureka. Personally,


Spoiler



I'm thinking a descendent of the Army major that Jack slugged is going to show up looking for Dr. Grant. And ho the heck did Fargo EVER get to be head of GD?


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

I like it


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Jen - Thank you! Last season (first season) was great. It was witty, funny, had good comedic pacing. We watched this season's premiere and I was just astonished. What's his name didn't used to be so stupid, Mica's partner. Pete. Sorry, had a brain spasm. I'm not going to give up on it but I hope it gets better.


Exactly! It's such a great idea for a show - and it's limitless. Last season was great how each episode was about a different artifact, and I loved that premise. They're getting too deep too fast - and I don't like Pete at ALL! 


scarlet said:


> I just caught the first 2 episodes of Eureka. Personally,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I think you're right! I hope they resolve this time space deal soon and go back to the way things should be.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jen said:


> I hope they resolve this time space deal soon and go back to the way things should be.


I'm afraid they're going to string us along for a whole season and then "fix" things at the end and make it all "never have happened". Which would SERIOUSLY irk me.

Oh, and I wonder what happened to this timeline's Nathan Stark.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I just finished watching the 3rd show from this season.  I liked the 1st one, the second one was OK and now I'm over the who alternate time thing.  If the whole season is like this, I don't imagine I'll be in a hurry to watch it.  Of course I'll still watch it, I just won't be in a hurry to get to each show.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just a friendly reminder:  Please use spoiler block as some people are on TiVo and may not have caught up to the current episode. . . . .


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I'm afraid they're going to string us along for a whole season and then "fix" things at the end and make it all "never have happened". Which would SERIOUSLY irk me.
> 
> Oh, and I wonder what happened to this timeline's Nathan Stark.


DH is positive they'll bring him back. Wonder what he'll be doing.... Will Kim still be alive? That'll throw Henry for a loop.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Got to watch Friday's episode last night. . . .some interesting developments there. . . .one wonders how Fargo got to the position he's in but I think it may be a chance to show him maturing a bit.  Especially after the events of the episode.

There don't, so far, appear to be any changes with anyone not directly, even intimately, connected with the 5 travelers. . . . .


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Wow, I have to get busy!  I have 5 episodes DVR'd and no time to watch yet.  Love the show!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I'm afraid they're going to string us along for a whole season and then "fix" things at the end and make it all "never have happened". Which would SERIOUSLY irk me.
> 
> Oh, and I wonder what happened to this timeline's Nathan Stark.


I was wondering the SAME thing!! I don't like Alison with Jack, so bring back Stark!
Random side note - a good friend of my husbands is best friends with the actor that plays Stark!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Got to watch Friday's episode last night. . . .some interesting developments there. . . .one wonders how Fargo got to the position he's in but I think it may be a chance to show him maturing a bit. Especially after the events of the episode.
> 
> There don't, so far, appear to be any changes with anyone not directly, even intimately, connected with the 5 travelers. . . . .


Tess made a comment during the second episode


Spoiler



about Fargo being a paranoid dictator who never tells anyone anything.


, so I think THIS Fargo is way different from ours.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Tess made a comment during the second episode
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I think so too. . . but the 'now' Fargo lacks maturity. . . .and this


Spoiler



being in charge thing


 may be what brings him out of it, 'cause even now,


Spoiler



while he kind of likes the power, he really doesn't like everyone hating him. Plus he knows he's clueless; I think Alison will be able to mentor him into a fairly useful guy.



Oh, and I never much cared for Tess. I like the idea of Jack and Alison together. . . .except the tension will make for a better story. . . so it's probably better if there's always something to keep them apart. . . . .


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Aww. I really liked Tess, but I think it's more because I like the actress. If it were a different actress, I doubt I would like her.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Eureka/Warehouse 13 cross over next Tuesday at 9. Yay! Fargo goes to the warehouse to help save the day


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You know. . . .I'd seen in a preview some months ago where Fargo was at the Warehouse. . .couldn't decide if it was a legitimate crossover or if the actor was guesting. . . . . .cool. . . . .


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You know. . . .I'd seen in a preview some months ago where Fargo was at the Warehouse. . .couldn't decide if it was a legitimate crossover or if the actor was guesting. . . . . .cool. . . . .


Good question/point. I know past crossovers have been the actors guesting. the actors who portray Jo and Zane were on Warehouse 13.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Well tuesday Fargo goes to warehouse.  Then friday claudia visits fargo at eureka.
Under the impression that Fargo thought that warehouse 13 was a internet legend and is sent to warehouse to help when the computers take over


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm enjoying this alternate time line story.  Curious to see where it goes.  Any Battlestar Galactica fans notice that Dr. Grant is played by the actor who played Dr. Gaius Baltar?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think Alison's actions in the most recent episode were out of character. . . .I didn't really buy that she would do that. . .even considering the changes she's dealing with.


Spoiler



Her cheating for her son just didn't feel right. And, even so, surely she's smart enough to know that the terraforming stuff might cause a problem. Of course, you could say that about a lot of folks in the town, but many of them are so focused on their own little world it's not surprising that they wouldn't see a potential conflict with something else. But Alison has dealt with a lot of such things and should have known better.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think Alison's actions in the most recent episode were out of character. . . .I didn't really buy that she would do that. . .even considering the changes she's dealing with.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Thank you. I was so confused with her actions.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think Alison's actions in the most recent episode were out of character. . . .I didn't really buy that she would do that. . .even considering the changes she's dealing with.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

^^^ yep


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

I was really surprised that they didn't hit the cosmic reset button at the end of the time travel story, and kept the changes in place instead. That might be the first time I've ever seen that happen.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think things will eventually morph back to the way they were, more or less, over the course of the season.


Spoiler



I mean Tess is already gone again and Jo is beginning to work on Zane. Fargo will likely stay in charge at GD but mature -- he was definitely better last episode; he's learning to rely on his people -- and Alison is probably happy with the medicine and learning to enjoy the new Kevin. Henry has to work out how he likes being married to Grace and they've got to sort out Dr. Gray/Grant. One does still wonder if Nathan is really around somewhere and we just haven't seen him yet. . . . . .


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Still hoping to get some stark


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm figuring that they are going to


Spoiler



reset the whole thing at the end of the season


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Whoops! I thought I was all caught up on Eureka but starting reading some of the latest comments and thought, "Wait, what are they TALKING about??" I must be an episode behind now, but reading these comments makes me even more curious to watch it!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

drenfrow said:


> I'm enjoying this alternate time line story. Curious to see where it goes. Any Battlestar Galactica fans notice that Dr. Grant is played by the actor who played Dr. Gaius Baltar?


I noticed. <blush> Couldn't help it...he is cut from the same cloth as my ex-boyfriend. Looks and personality comes close at times (characters that is, couldn't say what he is like). And as DH pointed out last week, since the ex-bf has been living in London for the past 5 or so years, they probably have similar accents as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think Alison's actions in the most recent episode were out of character. . . .I didn't really buy that she would do that. . .even considering the changes she's dealing with.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I can see that; but I can also see the premise that Alison


Spoiler



who had never had a "normal" son, went a little crazy at having a kid she could actually interact with and who could be part of a normal world, well as normal as Eureka ever is. And there's also the possibility that the time travel didn't just change Eureka....  Just my two cents worth.


 Love Eureka...

Betsy


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I hate to say it, but I'm not loving Alison this season.  She's bothering me.  
Glad Tess is gone - I don't know why, just didn't like her.  
I hope Nathan comes back!  
I'm getting used to the alternate timeline - and I LOVED seeing Zoey!  Cute haircut, and she's all grown up.  But I still think they'll have to switch back at some point.  

I'm more excited for Claudia on Eureka than Fargo on Warehouse 13.  Then again, if Warehouse doesn't improve, I'll likely stop watching it.  It has been HORRIBLE this season!!  When did these guys become such horrible actors?  It's sad.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

We watched last night. DH wanted to know what was up with Alison's biker jacket. I pointed out that she's been wearing tighter leather jackets lately. Perhaps since she's not head of GD and doesn't have to wear the buisness suit, we get to see the true Alison. 

Also, don't like the new Deputy Andy.

Claudia visiting Eureka... We're wondering if this could set things up so if Warehouse 13 gets cancelled, Claudia could move to Eurerka. Guess we'll have to see what happens in the episode.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Claudia would make an excellent addition to Eureka.  So many nerdy guys for her to hook up with!  Then they could cancel Warehouse and I'd be happy enough.


----------

